# Phone handsets.



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Check out this bluetooth handset. I looks like the old Stromberg-Carlson style handsets. I think I might get one for laughs.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/electronic/8928/?cpg=cj


I think I'll wait for the "Get Smart" shoe verson.


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

Where do I stick it when I'm not talking on it?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

ralpha494 said:


> Where do I stick it when I'm not talking on it?


 this might get some funny replies


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

ralpha494 said:


> Where do I stick it when I'm not talking on it?





electricalperson said:


> this might get some funny replies


 You know it will. :laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

ralpha494 said:


> Where do I stick it when I'm not talking on it?


Id paint it orange and put it in my toolbag :thumbsup:


~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Id paint it orange and put it in my toolbag :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ~Matt


What woiuld be even better is if you got an old rotary phone and put it in there, and put that on your dashboard. Im sure that would make people :laughing:

~Matt


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> What woiuld be even better is if you got an old rotary phone and put it in there, and put that on your dashboard. Im sure that would make people :laughing:
> 
> ~Matt


YES! I ordered one of these earlier today. I can't wait until I'm sitting in a restaurant talking on the thing. I'm sure I'll get the looks. I'll probably stick it in my laptop bag. I've never really minded making a spectacle of myself, and I think this big honking bluetooth handset is just too funny not to try.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> YES! I ordered one of these earlier today. I can't wait until I'm sitting in a restaurant talking on the thing. I'm sure I'll get the looks. I'll probably stick it in my laptop bag. I've never really minded making a spectacle of myself, and I think this big honking bluetooth handset is just too funny not to try.


 
You'll come across as the local palookaarty:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> YES! I ordered one of these earlier today. I can't wait until I'm sitting in a restaurant talking on the thing. I'm sure I'll get the looks. I'll probably stick it in my laptop bag. I've never really minded making a spectacle of myself, and I think this big honking bluetooth handset is just too funny not to try.


Pictures. We will demand pictures.




76nemo said:


> You'll come across as the local palookaarty:


Aaaaaa........... he already is.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i have to laugh. a friend has this, and he uses that damn thing everywhere. people think hes all drunk and what not. 


and i have a rotarty buttset. i love to use that thing.


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

I think I would supplement it with one of those indoor tv antennas that look like a dish (maybe with the rabbit ears) for on the dashboard.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

ralpha494 said:


> I think I would supplement it with one of those indoor tv antennas that look like a dish (maybe with the rabbit ears) for on the dashboard.


Too funny. 

I sometimes interview people at the local Starbucks. I set up at a table there for a few hours. Paperwork, laptop, etc. How funny would it be to also set up a set of rabbit ears and one of those handsets? :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Too funny.
> 
> I sometimes interview people at the local Starbucks. I set up at a table there for a few hours. Paperwork, laptop, etc. How funny would it be to also set up a set of rabbit ears and one of those handsets? :laughing:


Soon, you'll be working alone.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Soon, you'll be working alone.


Look at it like this... might as well lay all the cards on the table from the beginning. :jester:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Too funny.
> 
> I sometimes interview people at the local Starbucks. I set up at a table there for a few hours. Paperwork, laptop, etc. How funny would it be to also set up a set of rabbit ears and one of those handsets? :laughing:


do ya wear the batman mask, too ?


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

wildleg said:


> do ya wear the batman mask, too ?


 

It's just a thang wildleg













Spank me Peedah:laughing:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

76nemo said:


> It's just a thang wildleg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 there was a tv show that shown ru paul dressed like a normal man. he was doing something with a bunch of other transvestites it was on VH1 or something crazy


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

ralpha494 said:


> Where do I stick it when I'm not talking on it?


I'm very dissapointed. I fed you an ally-oop and nobody could stuff it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

ralpha494 said:


> I'm very dissapointed. I fed you an ally-oop and nobody could stuff it.


Marc never stops talking on the phone............


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Marc never stops talking on the phone............



Where's the emoticon for motormouth? :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Where's the emoticon for motormouth? :laughing:


----------

